# is pva water proof?



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

every one says to seal with pva but if water gets on it will it desolve ect?

and if u mix pait with grout do u need to seal it and with what?
thanks


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I'm in the middle of making a viv from MDF, i've sealed it with pva/water (you can get waterproof pva but not sure if it will water down?). I'm going to paint it will emulsion then give it a few coats of clear low voc varnish which will make it as waterproof as its going to get. I've read that you can seal it with pva also but unless its the waterproof stuff im guessing it will probably start to dissolve if exposed to water constantly, or it might go tacky when you want to clean the viv.
Sorry can't be of any more help!


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

hi thanks for thth its wat i was thinking but what low voc varnish are u useing as i am buying mdf an d ppoly styrene today so i am statingtomoz

allso with the grout do u u need to seal after?
thanks


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont think it really matters what varnish you use as long as its given plenty of time to cure and air off.
I'm gonna go over focus and maybe B&Q in a bit to see what they have, non toxic of lowest levels of solvent and stuff is what i'll be looking for.
I think the grout _should _be ok as it goes rock hard, havent really started thinking about that too much yet lol. Have a look at the threads on making fake rock backgrounds, see whats worked well for other people. If your going to use varnish for the rest though you should have some left so wouldnt hurt to give the rocks a coat or two. You can get matt clear varnish which i didnt know existed until last night! lol so that would probably work pretty well for rocks. Probably more realistic texture without though.
Chris


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*yh*

hi yh thts what i will do now just need a lift to bnq.

were do u live lol?

so i will get tht varnish paint it black i think then do to details then varnish.

and for rocks i will see


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Too far, middlesbrough, about 250 miles from berkshire lol.

I wouldnt try to paint over varnish, doubt it would stick, varnish at the very end to seal.

Woman in focus said i need a primer otherwise paint wont stick to mdf. You can get mdf primer & undercoat or a primer for difficult sufaces (which i got). Then going to give it a couple of coats of emulsion. The clear varnish i got is focus pay less was about 8 quid and low voc.

Got to wait for the bloody filler to dry over countersunk screws now! Will let you know how i get on!


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

ok so i paint the wood and leave it to dry this is on out side .

in side i am going to pait black and then add my polystyrene custom rocks. witch i cover with grout.

then i get a block of eco earth then add a bosc and were away lol.

yh keep me updated pics would be nice as soon as i got my stuf i will take pics.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

waterproof p.v.a does water down just fine..ive just used it to do a viv background with coco fibre ...as i too was intrested how it would stand up to being misted all the time,and humidity ect... the finished viv is now drying at the moment for a week,....cost about 9 pounds a tub from b&q..lasts well if waterd down 50%/50%.


----------

